# Puxar



## aloappaola

Oi amigos,

Não sei como dizer a frase: a impressora puxa dois papéis de uma só vez.

No dicionário a tradução aparece como TIRAR DE, mas não sei empregar nessa frase..

Espero a ajuda sempre preciosa de vocês.

Abraços


----------



## larosenoire

la impresora tira dos papeles de una sola vez.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

No meu país a gente diz: "la impresora jala (hala/tira de) dos hojas al mismo tiempo". Porém, se é uma impressora que trabalha com vários tipos de papel (cuchê, bond, etc.), a impressora tem outro problema: "jala (hala/tira de) dos papeles al mismo tiempo".


----------



## coquis14

Não estou a entender que seria "tirar dos papeles a la vez" , não faz sentido.

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Quer dizer que em vez de entrar uma folha de cada vez no rolamento da impressora entram duas de cada vez.


----------



## amistad2008

Mas puxar duas folhas de uma só vez é algo bom ou está se referindo a algum problema da impressora?


----------



## Outsider

É um problema, por aquilo que entendi.


----------



## aloappaola

Desculpe se gerou dúvida minha pergunta. Sim é um problema se a impressora puxa duas folhas de uma vez. O certo é que puxe só uma de cada vez. Mas a questão é como dizer o verbo puxar nesse caso...é TIRAR DOS PAPELES A LA VEZ ? 

Continuo confusa...

Obrigada


----------



## amistad2008

E trocando o verbo por "coger" ou "alimentar"?

_A impressora puxa duas folhas_
_La impresora coge dos hojas a la vez._
_La impresora se alimenta de dos hojas a la vez._

É possível que eu esteja louca, tomara que mais alguém ajude.


----------



## Outsider

_Sacar_ talvez seja o verbo que procura.


----------



## aloappaola

coger pode ser uma boa opção...seria que a impressora PEGA dua follhas juntas para imprimir....

Agora SACAR já não seria que ela SOLTA as duas folhas juntas???...claro que se ela pega ela tb solta as duas juntas, mas nesse caso estou me referindo quando o papel entra....

Mas acho que coger está bem...obrigada a todos


----------



## Tomby

aloappaola said:


> ...Mas a questão é como dizer o verbo puxar nesse caso...é TIRAR DOS PAPELES A LA VEZ ?...


"_La impresora tira dos papeles a la vez_".
Também pode dizer que "_la impresora coge/toma/pellizca/saca dos papeles/hojas a la vez/de una vez_".
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Mangato

Concordo com Out, se se tratar dum problema na alimentão, bastante habitual. 
_Saca (de la bandeja de alimentación) dos hojas a la vez_


----------



## aloappaola

ok...muito obrigada a todos pelas respostas....

Saludos


----------

